# How can you compete with this



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/for/988327443.html
:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

HOW....That would be like paying to do the work for someone!


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope a bunch of people with 1000' drives call him and demand that quoted price...lmao


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Its probably a couple kids trying to make a couple bucks. They are probably 10 years old


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

That's in Chicago and probably like where I live- typical house has 50 feet of 5' wide sidewalk, 20 feet of 2-3' wide walkway from sidewalk to front door, 30 feet of 2' walkway from back door to garage and a single car driveway.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

You don't compete with that... You laugh as you drive by...


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I am thinking about hiring them to do all my drives and give them an extra 5 per drive and still come out on top


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

$22 to do a drive and the walks isnt that bad. ive seen worse. heck i have one $25 drive that i shovel the small walk. 

now if he was doing the entire place for $7 that would be bad


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats funny i was on there the other day and some guy put in his add that us plow drivers [email protected]# up and scratch driveways!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

the new boss 92;718183 said:


> thats funny i was on there the other day and some guy put in his add that us plow drivers [email protected]# up and scratch driveways!


Hmmm plow blades can and do scratch driveways...

Its one of the things that keep me in business all summer...


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

The really doesnt seem realistic,but it could be a parent listing an ad for his kids but then again there are a lot of numbers there for a kid to remember. All I can say is Have at it


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I think they get pre paid ??? will it get done ???


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

they do a drive make enuff for some brews and smokes, after they drink enuff the price dont matter they are happy they are making something to feed the habit


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lets say its 2 Brothers. They get one house to do a complete clear they make $30 it takes them an hour. So 2 houses after a storm they enough to buy a video game. Thats just kids listing an add. I bet they only go a few blocks


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

I was reading about these guys...they had over 3000 driveways.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

If they had 3000 driveways, then look for them to be on the cover of SNOW magizine next month.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They arent competition. If you are worried about a couple kids shoveling a drive or whatever for 22 bucks or what not, then you need to step back and look at yourself. Sure it may be cheap, but there are plenty of other fish in the seas out there to worry about a few kids looking to make a few bucks. Who knows, maybe we will see them on the front of the snow mag in a few years with some trucks and making some good $$$$$. We all do start somewhere remember. I dont think we all rolled out with big trucks and what not from day one, although I could be wrong. And who cares if they do buy a video game with the money?? At least they are helping the economy by spending it on whatever. They could be out robbing people, stealing your shyt, raping, etc. Instead they are just making a few bucks and staying out of trouble

Sorry for the rant, but I feel if we spent as much time busting a$$ on getting bigger and better as most on here do about lowballers, etc...............we'd all be friggin millionaires by now. Pretty sad if you ask me. I dont even worry or bother with the kids or lowballers anymore. I got my own business and family to worry about rather than what the 13 yr old down the street is doing. Kinda like all the people who play that guitar hero game all the time. If you spent as much time learning guitar as you do playing guitar hero, you would be Zach Wild by now and have mattresses filled with money, and be a rocker lol


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;718817 said:


> They arent competition. If you are worried about a couple kids shoveling a drive or whatever for 22 bucks or what not, then you need to step back and look at yourself. Sure it may be cheap, but there are plenty of other fish in the seas out there to worry about a few kids looking to make a few bucks. Who knows, maybe we will see them on the front of the snow mag in a few years with some trucks and making some good $$$$$. We all do start somewhere remember. I dont think we all rolled out with big trucks and what not from day one, although I could be wrong. And who cares if they do buy a video game with the money?? At least they are helping the economy by spending it on whatever. They could be out robbing people, stealing your shyt, raping, etc. Instead they are just making a few bucks and staying out of trouble
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I feel if we spent as much time busting a$$ on getting bigger and better as most on here do about lowballers, etc...............we'd all be friggin millionaires by now. Pretty sad if you ask me. I dont even worry or bother with the kids or lowballers anymore. I got my own business and family to worry about rather than what the 13 yr old down the street is doing. Kinda like all the people who play that guitar hero game all the time. If you spent as much time learning guitar as you do playing guitar hero, you would be Zach Wild by now and have mattresses filled with money, and be a rocker lol


Yeah, huh, but thats, like, work, or something. huh,huh.


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

*wow!!*

I emailed one of these yahoos the other day, because when Im out plowing I dont have time to shovel my walk and it looks ridiculous.

It would be worth the $20 Id give them not to even worry about it.

Oh yeah, guess who never got a reply????? That would be ME....such great businessmen they are


----------

